# حصرياً شريط مازال يشفي لفريق الحياه الافضل 2009



## gamalkamel (8 مارس 2010)

†* بـــــســــم الأب والأبــــن والروح الـقـدس الإلــه الواحـد †*
*آمـــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــن*


*و تتوالي الحصريات هنا في ارض الابداع و التميز*
*في منتدي الكنيسه*
*حصـــــريــــاً*
شـــريـــط
( مازال يشفي )






لفريق الحياه الافضل

_Track List_


أنت ملك المجد
قراءة 1
أحببت
قراءة 2
يا صانع قلبي الصغير
قراءة 3
لما أكون تعبان
قراءة 4
يا رب
قراءة 5
أنا باطلب لمسة
وسط الآلام


_Information_
Quality *|:|** 128 Kbps*
*Format |:| MP3*
*Size **|:| 36.26 **MB*



_DownLoad_




​
برضو يا اخوتى لو الموضوع عجبك مستني ردكم الجميل

الرد مش هياخد منك دقيقه واحده
لكن عمل الموضوع بهذا الشكل و الرفع علي هذه السرفرات أخذ مني ساعات و مجهود

أذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## شادي شكري شاكر (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا .


----------



## فادى محب (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا كتير على تعبكم


----------



## سامح وليم (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## فادى محب (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كتيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## فادى محب (11 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررا كتير ي أخوى على تعبك


----------



## marline (17 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى كتير على تعب محبتك لكن الرابط مش شغاااااااااااال


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك على الشريط 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MICHELEDWARD (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك بس يا ريت ترفع الالبوم تانى لان الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## ezathefzy (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الترانيم الرب يعوضكم


----------



## Dana Hbous (8 يونيو 2010)

Links do not work


----------



## oesi no (29 أغسطس 2012)

تم تعديل اللينك


----------

